# Plötzlicher Trojanerfund!



## Trentel-A (27 Juli 2010)

Hi Leute!

mein System lief bisher einwandfrei und ohne Probleme - gut, jetzt auch noch, aber ich bin mir trotzdem unsicher.

Folgendes:
Ich war vor ca. zwei Stunden mal kurz weg vom PC, als ich nach 5 Minuten wiederkam, bekam ich von meinem Antiviren-Programm (AVG) plötzlich folgende Meldung:





Auf Anraten anderer Leute hab ich das Teil in die Virenquarantäne verschoben und von dort aus gelöscht, also scheint eigentlich wieder alles in Ordnung zu sein, doch ich bin mir einfach nicht sicher... Wiiß jemand genaueres über diesen Trojaner? Und war das etwas zu übereifrig, das Teil sofort zu löschen? Ich hab über Google ums Verrecken nix darüber finden können, scheint ein ziemlich unbekannter Virus zu sein...


Danke im Voraus!

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 18:42:39 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 18:36:25 ----------

Sorry für Doppelpost, aber da ich meinen Beitrag irgendwie nicht mehr editieren kann, noch ein Nachtrag hier:

Auf Lokaler Datenträger C: finde ich noch einen unbekannten ordner mit dem Namen "e4ebcf650b4bfe39d84544bf00", auch hierbei zeigt google keine Lösung.

Und hier noch ein HiJackThis-Log:



> Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
> Scan saved at 19:42:04, on 27.07.2010
> Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
> ...


----------



## Trentel-A (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Plötzlicher Trojanerfund!*

Weiß denn keiner was??

Nachdem ich dachte, dass der Trojaner durch das Löschen weg sei, ist er nun wieder da, AVG hat wieder die selbe Meldung aufgezeigt...

Was soll ich bitteschln machen??


----------



## Heikeline (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Plötzlicher Trojanerfund!*

Hallo,

füge den Logfile doch mal hier ein. Fund dann fixen.

HijackThis Logfileauswertung

Gruß


----------



## Heikeline (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Plötzlicher Trojanerfund!*



Heikeline schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> füge den Logfile doch mal hier ein. Fund dann fixen.
> 
> ...




Ich habe den Logfile mal prüfen lassen. Folgendes gefunden

Besucherbewertung Analysedetails 
	O2 - BHO: Ask Toolbar BHO - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Programme\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll

Art

Schädlich
Schädlich
	Schädlich (2.56 / 5.00)


O3 - Toolbar: Nero Toolbar - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Programme\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll

Art


	Schädlich (2.56 / 5.00)


----------



## Trentel-A (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Plötzlicher Trojanerfund!*

Habe ich nun auch gemacht und beides gefixt.

Scheine aber des Rätsels Lösung zu haben: Da der Trojaner sich in der Systemwiederherstellung (System Volume Information) versteckt hat, musste ich nun einem Tutorial nachgehen, welches beschreibt, wie man Viren aus der Systemwiederherstellung killt. Ich hoffe das hat was gebracht, falls nicht, melde ich mich nochmal, wenn die nächste Virenmeldung aufpoppt!


----------



## Heikeline (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Plötzlicher Trojanerfund!*

Hi,

schon mal Spybot ausprobiert? Kannst Du ja sicherheitshalber auch mal prüfen lassen.

Gruß


----------



## Trentel-A (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Plötzlicher Trojanerfund!*

Spybot habe ich, lasse es nachher auch nochmal drüberlaufen. Aber weder HiJackThis, noch Malwarebytes AntiMalware, noch AVG finden irgendwas (wobei das gestern Abend, nachdem ich den Virus das 1. mal gelöscht habe, auch schon der Fall war, und er ist wiedergekommen... aber jetzt, wo die Systemwiederherstellung bei mir deaktiviert ist, kann er ja schlecht wiederkommen der Trojaner, da er aus der Systemwiederherstellung stammte).


----------



## Trentel-A (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Plötzlicher Trojanerfund!*

Spybot hat nix gefunden, ebenso AVG. HiJackThis und Malwarebytes AntiMalware (was ich auch nochmal habe drüberlaufen lassen).

Nun heißt es abwarten, ob sich der Bösewicht immernoch wiederherstellen kann oder nicht.:wall:


----------

